#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 PartCXXIII(妖怪聯絡簿)

## sanari

第223回
猜漫畫

----------


## sanari

> 第223回
> 猜漫畫


給提示好了
名字共五個字
妖怪xxx
xxx<--三個字，跟學生有關係的東西

----------


## M.S.Keith

妖怪聯絡簿!?
這我只有在漫畫店看過"
因為是少女系列所以沒有仔細注意"

----------


## sanari

> 妖怪聯絡簿!?
> 這我只有在漫畫店看過"
> 因為是少女系列所以沒有仔細注意"


對啊
就是妖怪聯絡簿的說
還不錯看

----------


## M.T.Don

最近的新番，

漫畫好像出有一陣子了!

不曉得有沒有人看過??

----------


## 銀

妖怪聯絡簿的貓老師!!好像是吧(被揍
我很喜歡他啊wwwwww他小小隻的樣子也很萌(拇指(欸

----------


## Net.狼

妖怪聯絡簿的斑
原名夏目友人簿

他本名叫斑不過他要求夏目要叫自己先生
所以夏目都叫他貓先生
其實斑根本不是貓只是被封印在招財貓裏XDD

原來阿東東也有在追XD
動畫出第二集了喔(喂)

綠川幸(漫畫原作)的作品都很溫馨
而且幾乎都跟妖怪有關
有興趣的可以去找來看XD

----------


## M.T.Don

唔喔!!好感動!!

有人知道耶XDˇˇ


*
TO.銀*

嗯嗯!!沒錯!!

漫畫名字叫妖怪連絡簿，

而動畫名字叫夏目友人帳!

貓咪老師>>



出來搶友人帳的時候還卡在紙門裡...



*TO.NET*

原來NET也有看阿XD

OP超好聽的!!!

可惜現在抓不到...

第二集今天剛好看完了~

他的故事都還滿不錯的!



綠川幸....

記起來了~

下次去漫畫店挖挖看XD




私心在放一張!((喂!

----------


## sanari

漫畫版的我已經有貼過了
故合併為同一主題

----------

